# Compliance - His and Hers Dual M3 Delivery



## hedges1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I want to know how this came to be.....


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

AWESOME!!! Those 18s look very good.


----------



## Accel Junky (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks, all. It was truly an epic experience!



dwlink said:


> Congrats - awesome delivery! I gotta ask though - why two M3's instead of an M3 and an M4 perhaps?


I get that question a lot. Honestly, the wife had to have a sedan regardless. For me, the M3 looks better than the M3. The proportions seem better and the fenders look more aggressive. Also, coming from my E39 M5, having a sedan (rare for me) was a nice convenience that I wanted again.



hedges1 said:


> I want to know how this came to be.....


My wife wanted a fast 4 door luxury sedan with a manual (believe it or not there are few options in 2014 for this sort of car and most dealers aren't even putting manuals on their lots). The 335i would have done the trick but there were some things she didn't like about it. She liked the Sonoma Biege interior in the M3 better because the dash remained all black...weird...I know. But she grew to like the car better overall. Not to mention there were a lot of standard features on the M3 that would've made an equivalent 335i pretty expensive. I also drive her car everywhere we go together (trips and such) and I wanted to like it too. But the more we started considering the idea, the more I wanted my own. I had also just spun a rod bearing in my E39 M5 for which I had an ESS supercharger awaiting install. I ended up justifying my own M3 purchase because I wanted a warranty after all that and the M3 is very similar in size to the E39 along with the forced induction. The more I read, the more I discovered how special this new M3 is and talked myself into it. The dual ED sounded like a once in a lifetime opportunity so we ended up running the numbers and deciding to do it. We don't have kids so why not...


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

I get the convenience of 4 doors but aggressive fenders over the sleekness not so much.  Fortunately we all get to make our choices.


----------



## Accel Junky (Apr 16, 2008)

Gary J said:


> I get the convenience of 4 doors but aggressive fenders over the sleekness not so much.  Fortunately we all get to make our choices.


Bottom line, I just think the M3 has the look I like better and was cheaper as well with practically no downsides (the weight gain is negligible). Definitely a very personal choice though. Can't go wrong with either car though. :thumbup:


----------



## Accel Junky (Apr 16, 2008)

Finally completed the full write up with many photos: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=803674


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

2 cool!


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

congrats


----------



## dtd (Dec 3, 2013)

Special time indeed


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

congrats. love the white


----------



## btv764 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow!! :thumbup:

CONGRATS! The sonoma leather looks amazing. Nice choice!


----------

